# [shell] unnötige Parameter aus CSV-Datei löschen



## Paula (29. November 2005)

Servus,

folgende Problematik beschäftigt mich derzeit. Und zwar habe ich ein relativ großes Logfile, welches wie eine CSV-Datei aufgebaut ist.

Hier ein Beispiel: 
	
	
	



```
.
..
foobar,2005-11-29 12:00,145,Schmitz,Harald
foo,2005-11-29 12:06,189,Schulrz,Willi
bar,2005-11-29 12:14,211,Schumacher,Karl
..
.
```
Nun möchte ich unnötige Parameter aus diesem Logfile löschen. In dem Beispiel brauche ich nur das Datum und den Zahlen-Code, also folgendes soll als Ergebnis dabei herauskommen: 
	
	
	



```
.
..
2005-11-29 12:00,145
2005-11-29 12:06,189
2005-11-29 12:14,211
..
.
```


Wie kann ich dies umsetzen?
Oder kennt jemand hilfreiche Tutorials zu Shell-Scripting, die sich mit meinem Thema auseinandersetzen?


Gruß


----------

